# Anyone starting tx soon?



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all


Just wondered if anyone here is starting treatment anytime soon?  If so when did you have your initial consultation?  Just wondering how much longer I will have to wait it has been 15 months so far staying patient but would love to have some idea of where the wait times are at the moment.


Thanks


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Where r u waiting to have tx to ??


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

IVF Wales


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

smcwales- ive been waiting 20 months, not sure whats happening there at the moment xx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

rocky 20 months!! is that from your initial appt. date or the date you were reffered?

I was referred December 2010 but my appt. was April 2011 and I was told it was 12-18 months from the April appt. date.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I was put on the list november 2010 and told 18 months max, so i rang them in march to see if i was near the top and they said there was a staffing problem and other problems so they had to reduce the number of treatments and they would hope to get somewhere in the next few months, still no word   talk about fed up, i have emailed them to find out whats going on, just waiting for a reply, so in the meantime ive decided to egg share at a private clinic. just waiting to be matched. Sorry to put a downer on you but just want to be honest. I hope you get seen soon


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

rocky I appreciate honesty.  I would rather know and prepare myself to wait even longer than not know.  The not knowing is the killer part of all this.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

yes i agree about the not knowing, but i would say theres nothing stopping you giving them a ring just to find out about the lists! i havent rang them for a while so maybe things have changed. At the least you may get some info with what they are doing about the people like us who should be near the top


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies  , i went for my planning appointment in June and the next available treatment dates are September . It is true about staff shortages, Jodie my ivf nurse said that they have had nurses and doctors leave/emigrate ect and they were down to something daft like 2 doctors and 2 nurses!If i was you though i would just give them a call from time to time to make sure they havent lost you. I got left on the list for a few years and forgotten about! this was a good few year now though x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks yrblueeyedgirl.  I am going on holiday in just over two weeks so by the time I get back I will be just 4 weeks short of waiting 18 months.  I will contact them again then to see where I am on the list.  Good luck for your upcoming treatment x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been offered to transfer to bristol as they cant keep up, i declined as im privately egg sharing now, but i would call them sooner rather than later if i were you, get it sorted xx


----------

